# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Общие вопросы >  CoD 5 и KIS 2010 несовместимы?

## dima73

После установки каспера 2010 меня тупо выкидывает с серверов через минуту максимум. Изменение настроек и даже деинсталляция каспера не помогают.
Можно ли решить проблему без format C ?:eek:

----------

